# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  What do you want to do with your life?

## RR - Mackenzie

I've just realized what I wanted to do with my life. Even though I am twelve, I _know_ what I want to do. I've always switched between being a veterinarian pet shop owner, and zoologist. Now I am positive what I want.

I want to move to New York with my two best friends, start a animal shelter/rescue (so we can actually make a difference), and breed the animals that I love. Right now, that is ball pythons. I want to make a difference in the world, and care for the animals that I love.

I am so passionate about this, so ready for it, and I am positive this is what I want to do with my life.

I just wanted to see what everyone else wanted to do with their life. Or, if you are already doing it, how does it feel?

I just want some positive comments along with how good I feel right now,
~ Mac

----------


## Elise.m

That's awesome that you're ready to do that, and you're thinking ahead. I hope everything works out for you and you'll stay on that track  :Smile:  When I was 12, I wanted to be a military nurse... But, that didn't happen, lol.

I'll be happy when we get married, start a family and take care of them. I'm old fashioned  :Smile:  I would love to do that for the rest of my life.

----------


## RR - Mackenzie

Thanks!

And good luck with your life goal, too  :Smile:

----------


## sarahlovesmiike

> I'll be happy when we get married, start a family and take care of them. I'm old fashioned  I would love to do that for the rest of my life.


x2  :Good Job: 


I also want to run an animal sanctuary. Dogs, cats, birds, live stock, and ESPECIALLY reptiles. I would love to breed Cane Corsos and Ball Pythons at some point in my life as well.


I'm not much older than you Mac, hopefully we can both stay on that path!

----------


## RR - Mackenzie

> x2 
> 
> 
> I also want to run an animal sanctuary. Dogs, cats, birds, live stock, and ESPECIALLY reptiles. I would love to breed Cane Corsos and Ball Pythons at some point in my life as well.
> 
> 
> I'm not much older than you Mac, hopefully we can both stay on that path!


Hopefully!  :Good Job:

----------


## JNballs

hi,

great plans for your age! i don't think that i had such plans at your age, i think i had no idea of waht to do with my life  :Smile: 
i'm also planning to do something with reptiles, my girlfriend and me, we want to open a reptile specialized pet shop.

----------


## hunter94

Not sure I have always switched from wanting to be a Net-worker/Computer Tech to being a Marine Security Guard. But then I said I was going to be a Marine Security Guard for 4-5 Years then going to college for 2-4 years for Computer and Networking. And in the mean time start up a Non-Profit Reptile Rescue Organization when I had the Time, Space and Money.

----------


## Oxylepy

Neurosurgery. Going to school now, getting some courses out of the way (Calc through to Dif Eqs and Physics for Scientific Applications) then going to try and transfer to Pitt and hoping like heck I can manage some scholorships.

Just got to keep hunting for good things and keeping my 4.0

BTW: Still not sure as to which subspecialty or whether or not I should try to go to Med School for a MD or an MD/PhD. Kinda dont know is losing 4 years before becoming a surgeon would be worth furthering my scientific goals and prepping myself for my future in science.

Also I'm still not sure if I want to double major in Biochem and Neuro or minor in Neuro... I'd love to take those Neuro Master's Degree classes that come along with taking it as a major, but there is too much about immunology and pathology I am interested in...

----------


## Step Johns

I want to be an animal biologist with an emphasis in genetics. Starting college for it this next semester

----------


## dc4teg

I have no clue...... and thats the true honesty.  I plan on goin for a technical college for 2 years to learn how to do bodywork on cars but that isnt what I want to do... I just need something that I can make money in while I'm at college.  I think it would be cool to import rare cars and make a lil profit on it! but thats unfortunatly a goal that probly isnt possible due to the standards of cars that the future will unvail.  but I would love to go to law school and be a lyer  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , only because I like to argue....

I really would like to travel because many people who havnt been out of america are ignorant of the ways of other countries....

The medical feild would be interesting, but due to some political issues, I will save myself much money from becoming a doctor.

I have a few years to decide... but for those looking to be vets, I'm not saying its not the way to go, but you have to have the mental strength to take an animals life.... I would never be able to get over that!  :Tears: 

Maybe if all fails, just an engineer... but I dont like math...
Maybe a head mechanic at a dealership... they seem to have a good job.....

I really have no clue... it all depends on the market at the time....

Ima quit rambling on and on  :Razz:

----------


## Oxylepy

If you base your job on the market then you will never pick any job. The best thing you can do is find out what you enjoy and go from there.

I was sitting around watching Greys Anatomy and realized that being a surgeon is one of the hardest jobs to get into, neurosurgery even more so. I then realized it was possibly the only interesting job I probably could never do. It was then that I decided it was the only interesting job left on the planet, and I'm sticking with it, no matter how interesting quantum physics and advance calculus are ~_~ (seriously, they are).

----------


## mommanessy247

wow mac, good plans. when i was 12 i wanted to be a vet then my uncle told me how much schooling was needed & i didnt feel i could do that.
then in high school i decided to go to a college in northern california & wanted to become a wildlife technician. i didnt know what they did but it had to have something to do with animals. my dad got excited & planned a trip up there to see the school & it's town. 
then me & my friends came up with the idea to start a band & i abandoned my goal of becoming a wildlife technician...really crushed my dad there. 
now im 29 with a fiancee & 2 kids, never had a job either & now i cant cuz im on disability benefits for my manic depression. not the way i pictured my life going but eh.
do i wish i'd stuck with the wildlife technician dream, you bet! 
but then on that note i wouldn't have the beautiful kids that i do. 
so my point here is...things change as you grow up. be ready for that. if there is something you *really* want to do stick with it. dont ever give up on a dream no matter who tells you what. 
good luck mac.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

From the age of six I've been saying I wanted to be a veterinarian. I want to specialize in exotics and animal nutrition. Of course, I don't really have any college under my belt. I need to get back into school but too much is happening in life. 

I also want to run some sort of reptile rescue and I want to breed reptiles. I also want to be a mother.

----------


## RR - Mackenzie

Thank you everyone!

You all seem to have amazing life gaols, and I hope all of you reach them  :Smile:  And all of you that already have, great job!

Though, I might be going to North Carolina instead of New York. More homeless animals, not even ball python breeders, and it seems like it needs me there  :Smile: 

Though, many people want to have children and get married. I'm not too sure about that yet. I think animals will be a large part of my life for a while, but maybe I'll have a family someday. But right now, I am completely focused on animals  :Smile: 

Thanks everyone,
~ Mac

----------


## BigLu

Great way of thinking Mac, I love to see that the generations to come have a positive outlook for our future. Like momman said things in life do change but life as whole is what you make it. Take every experience, good or bad, as a lesson and learn from it, then share the knowledge. Sounds like you could be a leader among your peers. I am planning to finish my bachelors degree in Psychology, and then move a third world country so I can conduct a personal study on criminal trends among young adolescents, on which I plan to write my thesis for my Masters degree. Just dont give up on your dreams or yourself, Ill be 26 in Sept., graduated high school in 02 and didnt go back till 08, now Im in class with students that were in 5th grade when I was graduating. The way I see it is I lost a lot of time but gained alot of experience.

----------


## Swingline0.0.1

I am in school working on becoming a Psychologist.

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

This fall Im starting my first year in college majoring in Zoology. Im not sure whats POSSIBLE for me to do, but the goal is to become a vet. I realize thats a very hard goal to reach especially for me, just being "average". Not only that but its 8+ years of school (and thats not cheap). So possibly that, or really any other job in the zoology field I would enjoy, but I think vets are the best paid out of most zoology careers, and its something I'd like to do so its a win win... But anything that has to do with animals I would do.

And, I never thought of being a vet as a realistic career when I was younger, because when I was younger I never had any "real" jobs that I wanted to do... I had no idea until my senior year in high school where my guidance counselor told me to basically get going because you really should think of what you want to do BEFORE then...

And my possibilities before deciding to go for a vet, was either architecture (cause i like art i guess that makes me qualified?), or auto tech... So yeah its totally different... But those are my interests I guess... Cars art and animals  :Very Happy:

----------


## Oxylepy

Eh dont worry too much about getting going. I'm 23 and it wasnt until I was 22 that I decided what I wanted to do with my life. The biggest thing, though, is do well in college, it's the basis of whether or not you can get into Vet School, so it really is important.

And that'd advice I have for everyone. No matter if you know what you want to do, or if you dont, DO WELL IN COLLEGE! You never know, in 3 years you may want to go get your Masters, MD, PhD, etc and if you're riding on a 2.0 you've thrown your chances out the window and it will take doing really well on your GREs or whatever other tests you may have as well as doing some volunteer work and getting some stellar recommendations.

Oh, and before you take ANY course... Grab the "For Dummies" book for it. 2 things you cannot count on: Your book and your teacher. Teachers often assume if you are reading the book you'll know the material, and books often assume your teacher is teaching you. Put that little extra effort in and turn to a source designed to give plain english explanations. It's great stuff and it really gives you a leg up.

----------


## RR - Mackenzie

Wow... It seems like we have a lot of amazing people in our little forum! I hope you all do what you want to do, it all seems so interesting! You might have to spend thirteen years explaining to me all the training that it includes, though  :Razz: 

I plan to take someveterinary courses and some business classes, though.

Good luck, and congratulations everyone!

~ Mac

----------


## h00blah

when i was 12 i wanted to have lots of girls and sleep in my bed all day  :Surprised: 
kudos to u! when i decided i should probably think of a career, i thought "VIDEO GAMES!" now i work in QA for neversoft =D i got to test multiple guitar hero titles - my latest one guitar hero warriors of rock - coming out in september  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Beardedragon

Ever since I was little I wanted to be a Cook. I started with my pickyness... and I got to a point where Id skip moms dinner and make my own  :Razz:  I realized I loved doing it and have kept at it since I was 10. Next year Im heading off to Lecordon Bleu! The best cooking school in Georgia ( And possibly the entire USA) and I cant wait to start!

----------


## kid_mustango02

> but I would love to go to law school and be a lyer :rolleyes


I love this sentence!!

----------


## PythonChick

My goal is to be a Veterinarian specializing in companion and small exotic medicine. It is a long road as many of you have pointed out, but I am about to start my second year of Veterinary School! I will go ahead and echo the sentiment that has already been said about doing well in college. It is the gateway to so many amazing things!

----------


## SpencerShanks

Can I join the club of youth that want to be breeders and help out injured animals? I'm only a little older than the op, as well. I'm thinking of moving back up to Utah where I've lived a little less than half of my life. But I don't know, Arizona is starting to grow on me! I just can't stand not having decent grass out here. I've already started looking in to working at some local zoos, and some friends and I have been told that we may be able to help care for some of the herps that they have  :Very Happy:  hooray for career day! lol. Let's hope that these dreams come true! I'm just getting a late start because the only snake my mom is letting me get 'till I move out is a fake rattler  :Razz: 

Forgot to mention that I plan on going to ASU and studying biology. Culinary arts will also be thought about (Gotta have a fallback  :Razz: ) Exotic pets have really caught my attention lately, and my love for snakes has magnified, become more specific to BP's and grown to include Cresties, Emperor scorpions, and a little bit of tarantulas! Maybe I could just breed exotic pets in general  :Razz:

----------


## Erycinae

im thinking about maybe going taking some aeronautical engineering courses in college so that i can become a jet turbine specialist for Boeing or the military, but im still not sure  :Razz:

----------

